# Turning closed end Gent--- need to make pin chuck-



## redfishsc (Sep 18, 2006)

Looking for suggestions on making a pin chuck for turning a closed end the refill-end of a Gent (the smaller diameter end). 

Does anyone know of a handy-dandy steel bolt size that fits inside this tube? 

I have a mini-3-jaw chuck and a 1/2" jacobs chuck that I could hold the pin chuck with. 

I've considered finding some aluminum bar stock that's 1/2" and just turning it down to the right size and using the Dremel to hog out the flat space for a pin. 


But then I got to thinking, is there any reason I couldn't use a tough wood like Ipe or Ekki? I have a pile of the stuff handy. Seems to me like it would work just fine. I could very easily belt sand a flat on it.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 18, 2006)

I may be wrong, but I would think that aluminum or wood will flex too much.  Also, the wood fibers would compress and wear from the pin, not to mention shrink and expand with humidity changes.  I took the easy way out and ordered one from Fangar a while back.  AS now has expanding chucks for the cap end of a baron that should also work for the body of a gent (although the tube length may need to be modified, depending on the length of the chuck).


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 18, 2006)

Need to make a pin chuck? Not really. There are other ways. Take a look at this. I was shown this by John Solberg, aka deer41h.

The neat thing about this method is it works for all kits unlike pin chucks...a pin chuck is needed for each different tube size.
do a good turn daily!
Don





<br />


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 19, 2006)

I know I posted it somewhere , maybe on another forum.
For the herringbone pen I needed to make a couple of ppinchucks and used a 1/4 28 bolt from the hardware store and some corian( that's abpout all it's good for)
The 1/4 28 bolt threaded into my mandrel.
I used an end mill and a router for the "flat"(not for the weak of heart)



<br />






<br />


----------



## vick (Sep 19, 2006)

If I do not have a pin chuck the right size I usually use a method very close to Eagles.  I actually use stainless steel rod and use the biggest rod I can that is a least 1/8 smaller than the ID of the tube (to lower flex), drill out a piece of corian or maple and epoxy it on the rod.  I do to mill the flat but turn it to be used as a jam chuck that I just stick in the tube.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 19, 2006)

Eagle,
A very clever innovation. Yes, quite interesting.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> <br />


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 19, 2006)

Where there's an Eagle there's a way.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the ideas, all. 


by the way,in the matter of design. 


I am making the pen (a ti gold rollerball) out of morado, which looks about the color of black walnut. Anyhow, I will use a morado clip cap and a morado end cap, ie, wood at both ends when the pen is closed. 

I cannot figure out whether I should still use the Cap's center band. And if not, how on earth do I get the band off yet still use the screw threads?


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> <br />Thanks for the ideas, all.
> 
> 
> ...



I "chucked it up" and turned it down, though I IIRC I used my Beall collet to do so and turned it down on my wood lathe.
The sleeve and the guts of the center band were used and hidden inside the wooden C.B.
One thing about your design raised a question in my mind.
I don't know how far you have gotten into this psroject but if you are making a double closed end have you thought about how you are going to get the clip on?
the Herring bone I made wasa a fountain pen and the cap supplied with the kit (that holds the clip in place) is hollow. the lenght of the nib was such that the tip needed to seat in the cap.
My original thought was to turn a tenon for the cap and insert it into the top barrel.Make sure you check the length of the components before you get too far.If you turn a tenon for the cap I believe the tip of the roller ball will bottom out when you go to cap the pen.
This was a major issue on the herringbone FP.





<br />

I don't have any pictures of the inside of the cap but rest assured the inside of the top cap has the flat part visible.When the pen is capped it is "gold to gold" "




<br />


----------



## Skye (Sep 20, 2006)

Like your idea Don, because it's free, but I have a feeling as soon as you remove the center, it's going to fly off.


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 20, 2006)

Completely sand and finish as much of the barrel as possible before parting off the tail center end. Part down as much as possible leaving just a small tennon to hold the barrel while sanding, etc. After parting off the tail center end, I use blue masking tape and tape the headstock end of the barrel to the mandrel, bushing and all. The tape will hold well enough to sand and finish the tip where you parted off the tail stock end.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />Like your idea Don, because it's free, but I have a feeling as soon as you remove the center, it's going to fly off.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info Eagle. If the cap tenon presents a bottoming-out problem, I'll carefully hollow it with a small drill bit (I'll also make it concave to begin with anyhow). 

Eagle, thanks especially for the pics and ideas. I hope this pen turns out nicely. I'm still considering leaving the CB to sorta compliment the gold clip.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> <br />Thanks for the info Eagle. If the cap tenon presents a bottoming-out problem, I'll carefully hollow it with a small drill bit (I'll also make it concave to begin with anyhow).
> 
> Eagle, thanks especially for the pics and ideas. I hope this pen turns out nicely. I'm still considering leaving the CB to sorta compliment the gold clip.


For future cinsideration.
Because of the time and effort you are putting into this pen I suggest you look into the possiblity of it being converted at some time to a fountain pen.
The roller ball will fit into a slight recess in the finial with no problem BUT
A fountain pen nib is off center and recessing something that thin may present a problem.
I only mention this because it would be a shame if the owner would like to use it as a fountain pen and since the original set of components were designed to be either  you might consider that option.


----------



## redfishsc (Sep 21, 2006)

Good point, Eagle, I hadn't considered that a fountain was off-center.


----------

